# Stem wall footing size



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

Not sure which area to post this?

Simple question for you pros though.

What is typical footing size in Cali for a 24 tall" cmu stem wall, that will hold single story.

I thought it was 16x12" but guy is telling me 24x12?

Please help. Dirt is like stone so don't want to over dig this one.
:shutup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You been at this very long?
Your plans and engineering are going to tell you the exact
dimensions of your footing and everything else on your job. You do have a permit don't you?:whistling


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

griz said:


> You been at this very long?
> Your plans and engineering are going to tell you the exact
> dimensions of your footing and everything else on your job. You do have a permit don't you?:whistling


Sorry to school you brother but I like to ask questions for stuff I dont know.

We dont normally do stem walls, this is slab town! I understand the plans and details will show this detail.

I only asked what is typical? Maybe my architect is a dumb ass.

Sorry for asking questions and not knowing the entire UBC, I guess you had the answer to all questions when you were 30.

Thanks for waisting your time with a stupid reply!:clap:


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

griz said:


> You been at this very long?
> Your plans and engineering are going to tell you the exact
> dimensions of your footing and everything else on your job. You do have a permit don't you?:whistling


 
By the way. What is this permit you speak of?:wallbash:


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll pipe in....it's usually 8"x20" .......having said that, do you really build with a 24" crawlspace? Or is that capped with a slab?


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

Rockmonster said:


> I'll pipe in....it's usually 8"x20" .......having said that, do you really build with a 24" crawlspace? Or is that capped with a slab?


Out here it is slab or 18" crawlspace if raised.
OMG I know something!:clap:


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

It should be right in your code book, I have never seen a CA code book before but I do know regular IRC has a table for minimum footer size.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

tyler durden said:


> Sorry to school you brother but I like to ask questions for stuff I dont know.
> 
> We dont normally do stem walls, this is slab town! I understand the plans and details will show this detail.
> 
> ...


1) Hey kid, you ain't schooling me on nothing.

2) I can't help it that you live in slab town and don't know **** from shinola.

3)Your architect ain't the only dumb ass.

4) You don't need to know the entire code book. Just what pertains to your job.

5) When I was thirty I knew one hell of a lot more than you.

Wasn't trying to waste my time. But if you are going to come on here acting like a pro and asking a bunch of guys questions you should know the answer to, don't be surprised at the snotty answers.


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

bhock said:


> It should be right in your code book, I have never seen a CA code book before but I do know regular IRC has a table for minimum footer size.


Thanks I asked two architects and a old general I know and got this. 

12x12 
15x12
24x12

and these guys have been doing this for years, how crazy is that.

Personaly I thought it was 16"x12"


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

You say the dirt is like rock....I'm curious, do you excavate to T.O.F. and dig the footings, or bottom and just form...? It sounds like the former, unless you figured 12" all along....


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

Rockmonster said:


> You say the dirt is like rock....I'm curious, do you excavate to T.O.F. and dig the footings, or bottom and just form...? It sounds like the former, unless you figured 12" all along....


Dig down the 18" + and level ground then dig footing.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

After about 250 house foundations, I've found this; appx 75% 8x20 15% 12x24, 5% 12x20, and 5% 8x24......12x12? *That* is a new one on me....


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

Rockmonster said:


> After about 250 house foundations, I've found this; appx 75% 8x20 15% 12x24, 5% 12x20, and 5% 8x24......12x12? *That* is a new one on me....


Thanks

This is one reply from an architect I asked.

To answer your question, 12 wide x 12 into grade, usually with a # 4 rebar, sometimes two # 4's. continuous. Number #4's at 24'' vertical for the cmu blocks, with a # 4 in the top course of the cmu blocks, all solid-grouted blocks. all steel three inches from all native material.


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

*Lol*

5) When I was thirty I knew one hell of a lot more than you.

You don't even know what I know! This proves you are the dumb ass sir.

Go back to making stupid comments to everyone and finish your quilt.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Rockmonster said:


> After about 250 house foundations, I've found this; appx 75% 8x20 15% 12x24, 5% 12x20, and 5% 8x24......12x12? *That* is a new one on me....


Hey Rockmonster, If there are no geo tech issues & no structural point load issues a 12"x12" _*can*_ be kinda normal out here. Just depends.



tyler durden said:


> Thanks
> 
> This is one reply from an architect I asked.
> 
> To answer your question, 12 wide x 12 into grade, usually with a # 4 rebar, sometimes two # 4's. continuous. Number #4's at 24'' vertical for the cmu blocks, with a # 4 in the top course of the cmu blocks, all solid-grouted blocks. all steel three inches from all native material.


Hey kid, you finally found someone who knows something. Surprised it's an Architect. Never seen one w/1 #4 continuous in the footing, always been 2. The rest is about right.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

tyler durden said:


> 5) When I was thirty I knew one hell of a lot more than you.
> 
> You don't even know what I know! This proves you are the dumb ass sir.
> 
> Go back to making stupid comments to everyone and finish your quilt.


Hey dumb ass, by your posts I knew more than you when I was 19. Quilt is coming out nicely, thank you for asking.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Tyler, its real easy to figure out.

How much does the house weigh, and what is the soil bearing capacity per sq. foot.


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Minimum code requirements here, Oklahoma, are 16" x 18" in stable soil. 

Rebar requirements vary by jurisdiction. Some require 2 ct #5's or 4 ct #4's, but most require 4 ct #5's.

The old rule of thumb for a footing width is to make it twice as wide as the wall setting on top of it.

Please respect our elders.


----------



## masonlifer (Jun 10, 2007)

Tyler, when gc or arch ask me my opinion on anything stuctural, I tell them I will build it however the structural engineer tells me. I am not depending on my limited knowledge when people are paid big bucks to figure these things out. I also do not build it differently to save myself some trouble.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Absolute minimum per code here is 16" by 8", but more importantly, not less than 4" of footing beyond wall on each side.

So you could use a 16" wide footing here with a 8" wall *IF* you're footings were exact. No rod called for in the residential code either.

But, we're in a completly different area which has extremely stable soils in most cases, with no seismic activity when compared to California.


----------

